
Playdar: Linux For Music - malvosenior
http://playgrub.posterous.com/playdar-linux-for-music
======
timdorr
I love Playdar. I can't wait to fix up our network over at the coworking space
I run. We're going to have soooo much fun with this thing there.

------
billybob
I don't get it. Can anyone describe a few cool things you would do with this
that you can't do otherwise?

